# General Mandolin Topics > eBay, Craig's List, etc. >  Gardelli Lyra Mandolin on eBay

## mrmando

Never seen one quite like this before ... and I'm betting you haven't either.

----------


## KristinEliza

You're right...I haven't.

I have also never seen one that could float in mid-air!   :Smile:

----------


## JEStanek

It's kinda cool but seems way more than I would want to spend on it.  But, I have no idea it's historical significance or value.  You could play Vulcan Folk tunes on it.

Jamie

----------


## Jim Garber

I have seen similar ones esp those other outlandish shapes by the likes of Mozzani. I think there were some Neapolitan makers who competed to see who could make the most ridiculous creations. This one is pretty cool but need some serious work. Someone might buy it for the original bid price. 

Musikalia makes a modernized copy FWIW:

----------


## Jim Garber

Here is a Mozzani that Mandolin brothers had at one time. Equally ridiculous, tho I do like the "boatback" configuration of the bowl.

----------


## Jim Garber

Here is another plainer Gardelli lyra mandolin. BTW I was mistaken, Gardelli was not Neapolitan. he was from Bologna and Roma according to his label.

----------


## brunello97

Federico did have a flair, even with his bowlbacks.  I like his sense of style.

Mick

----------


## JEStanek

I love the fluted ribs on those.  Brian Dean has done that as well.  Remarkably stylish, IMO.

Jamie

----------


## Jim Garber

> I love the fluted ribs on those.  Brian Dean has done that as well.  Remarkably stylish, IMO.


Almost all the Italian makers and even some American ones used fluted ribs on their high end instruments. My #3 orchestra Embergher has them, my #6 Martin and my Pandini as well.

----------


## Jim Garber

To round out a thread on Gardelli, one more mandolin of his. Nice wood and, it looks like, nice workmanship. Crazy scratchplate.

----------


## Jim Garber

BTW on Gregg Miner's Harp Guitar site is a page with many lyra mandos similar to the Gardellis. Scroll down about halfway and click to see large pics.

----------


## Bruce Clausen

I'm gonna wait till this one comes on the market.  (From the Miner site.)

----------


## mrmando

> This one is pretty cool but need some serious work.


Not that I doubt you, Jim, but I'm wondering what serious work it needs, and how you could determine that from the single, small, rather dingy photograph. 

I've seen other harp mandolins and lyre mandolins, but the arrangement of the tuners on the Gardelli is what caught my eye. 

Tho X. Bui, a hobby builder in Phoenix, has made a couple of Vulcan harps if you're interested.

----------


## brunello97

> Not that I doubt you, Jim, but I'm wondering what serious work it needs, and how you could determine that from the single, small, rather dingy photograph.


Hmmm.  Click on the link in the OP.  Lots of photos there.......

Mick

----------


## Jim Garber

> Not that I doubt you, Jim, but I'm wondering what serious work it needs, and how you could determine that from the single, small, rather dingy photograph.


I have been working on my mando-esp for 30+ years!!  :Smile: 

If you scroll down the ebay page there are quite a few larger dingy photos. Some are here.

----------


## Jim Garber

I take it back again... it does say Napoli on the label. I guess he lived, worked or sold his instruments in multiple cities.

----------


## Jim Garber

Here's the main photo in a larger version for historical purposes.

----------

